# hard time with 68' chute relocate predator repower



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

I was seeing the light at the end of the tunnel for my recondition- repower of a 1968 10M6D with a predator engine. I have to relocate the shoot mechanism in order to clear the new engine and I am having a difficult time.

I've been trying offset the bracket from the tractor body with washers and isn't working too well when I tighten it down. I am using more washers on the right (towards the rear) hole then the other. Maybe I'm not using enough. If anyone has any tips, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you take that cover off the bottom of the engine?

Either that or put some spacers to raise the engine slightly?


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

When I relocated mine I had the same difficulty. I ended up tilting the mechanism down towards the back of the tractor body and I drilled new holes and used longer bolts with lock nuts.


----------



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

HJames said:


> When I relocated mine I had the same difficulty. I ended up tilting the mechanism down towards the back of the tractor body and I drilled new holes and used longer bolts with lock nuts.


Would you mind posting a picture of the final location?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've done Quite a few of That style swap. You can knock that Tin in a bit to help with clearance, and you should be able to move the gear assembly to mesh with the chute.


----------



## BrianT (Dec 5, 2014)

*My solution to chute control*

Here's my solution for the chute control problem. Very much like ashwinearl's solution but I moved mine farther back towards the chute with more of an angle. Works great.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You can also get Creative and Raise the Engine with Spacers. But You may Need a Longer Belt.


----------

